# Odd Deer



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a "pie bald" or partially albino deer. You should keep that hide and get it tanned.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Full Body Mount!!!!!!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

We seem to get quite a few of them up here in PA!! Biologists say they are actually a genetic defect and can weaken a herd, so whackin her was a good thing not only in the unusual trophy, but you just did your local deer herd a nice service by taken her out!! GOOD DEAL!! :beer:


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup, that is a piebald. We had one shot in our party in central nd several years ago. When it came running out of the shelter belt I didn't know what the heck it was. It looked like a off colored calf running way to fast. One the guys in our party killed it.....and it tasted just like any other deer. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

weird but sweet looking deer. we dont have many like that shot around here, just albinos. the albinos seem to be spreading around here


----------

